
Google’s Gears: Not Just For Offline Accessibility - phil_KartMe
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/10/04/googles-gears-not-just-for-offline-accessibility/
======
josefresco
Using Gears right now to build home inspection software for a client.

The one major issue so far is the time involved to program the syncing when
going back online. Offline support is great, it seems however that Google left
the online sync "up to you".

------
phil_KartMe
i keep waiting for the gmail+gears hook, so i can use gmail offline. than
google apps starts to become the MS Office killer.

anyone know what i can do to get gmail to work offline?

